# Algae Problem - Lighting?



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm having a problem with my 180. The algae is out of control. I have to clean my filters every week or so or else they clog. Green algae has covered all of my decorations, driftwood, and I have to clean the glass almost daily. I had a nice large chinese algae eater that jumped to his death (nearly impossible, but he did it) a while back. Since then the noticeable algae in the tank has gotten out of control, although it probably was bad and I just didn't notice it. The real problem is that the sponges in the sump get so covered in algae I'm worried it will overflow at some point.

In any case, I built my lights for this tank out of T-8 4x32W strips. I believe I have two 4200K and two 6500K bulbs in there now. The tank is not near a window, and I run my lights for around 11 hours a day. Is there a way to lower the algae buildup without lowering my light cycle? I bought a UV sterilizer but as far as I know it will only get rid of free-floating algae, which I don't think I have.

Can anyone recommend anything? I'm hoping there I could throw different bulbs in there and not have to worry anymore, but I don't know enough about lighting to know if that will actually make a difference.

Thanks!


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

Well sounds like you want to leave the lights on for some reason, is the tank planted? Could you employ natural algae eaters in this tank or would they be eaten by the inhabitants?


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

well first off al chinese algea eaters arent just algea eaters they eat anythin. For alge control its best to stick to plecos. To help you we need to know more about your tank. Is it a planted tank? what kind of fish do you keep? For any tank I reccomend a bristlenose pleco especially for smaller tanks. But to really hit the algea problem you have to hit the source. For example in my tank I keep mbuna african cichlids and the tank is filled with these fish. My tank suffered from an algea problem but I found that feeding too much can actually increase alge. It could be lighting, excess nutrition, or maybe even screwed up parameters.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

*rrcoolj*
How thick is the air up there. And if you don't mind me ask'en wats so good aboutbn pleco's and algea control.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

*rrcoolj*
How thick is the air up there. And if you don't mind me ask'en wats so good about bn pleco's and algea control.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

dude turn your lights off. cover the tank and do not feed for 2-4days. the light is what is feeding the algae. plus waste from the food and fish poo.

then cut your light cycle to about 8hr. if you dont have plants more than 10hr is gonna result in algae. just put it on a timer and set it for when you are home the most.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

What about natural sunlight? My tank is always a shade green because it gets a dose of morning sun I have a chinese algee eater to control the worst of the algee - used to have a common pleco but it outgrew the tank (imagine that! lol) I've been reading up on siamese algee eaters, apparently they are great for all kinds of algee and kind to plants but they are smaller and good for community tanks - don't think they'd be a good choice for most on the tanks around here! lol

Gino - pleco's eat algee - makes for great control!


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Algae needs two things to grow: nitrates as food and light. Reducing either one will reduce the amount of algae you have. It seems like the most common cause of excess algae is high nitrate levels which can be caused by overfeeding, dirty filters, hidden dead organism, insufficient water changes, sludge buildup in gravel, or any combination of these. Try increasing the amount and/or frequency of your water changes. Also check for hidden dead organism and make sure your filters aren't full of sludge. Also, Iagree with the person that suggested bristlenose plecos. They are good little housekeepers.
11 hours of artificial light per day shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

how deep is your substrate? big tanks with deep substrate start off fine, but after time, the accumulation of detritus makes clean up relentless and exhausting. 'feed less' is the go-to answer, but if you like fat fish, then finding ways to make clean up more efficient is the 'other' recourse. 
and don't forget phosphate as another source of food for algae.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Cich of it all said:


> Algae needs two things to grow: nitrates as food and light. Reducing either one will reduce the amount of algae you have. It seems like the most common cause of excess algae is high nitrate levels which can be caused by overfeeding, dirty filters, hidden dead organism, insufficient water changes, sludge buildup in gravel, or any combination of these. Try increasing the amount and/or frequency of your water changes. Also check for hidden dead organism and make sure your filters aren't full of sludge. Also, Iagree with the person that suggested bristlenose plecos. They are good little housekeepers.
> 11 hours of artificial light per day shouldn't be a problem.


I totally agree and as I said before, having a pleco wont necesarily solve the problem but they do help. As mentioned overfeeding and excess lighting can feed an algea bloom. Make sure your not feeding more thn the fish can eat in a serving(let me rephrase that) more than a fish can catch. And as for lighting a simple timer set for 10-12 hours will help. They are real cheap at home depot.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Gino Santangelo said:


> *rrcoolj*
> How thick is the air up there. And if you don't mind me ask'en wats so good about bn pleco's and algea control.


Bristlenose plecos are well known for thier alge eating capabilities. They are fairly resillieant and usually do not disappoint when it comes to eating algea. They are also a very interesting fish to look at especially the males who sport the long bristles.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Why on earth would someone keep lights on for 11 hours if it's not a planted tank? If it's not planted, as someone already said, turn the lights off! You only need them on for viewing as long as there is some ambient light in the room during the day i.e. the tank is not in a windowless basement.

If you do have a planted tank, then I would still lower the hours of light. I only do 9 hours in my planted tanks. I'd also suggest getting your nitrates down and testing for phosphates, which can also cause algae problems. Finally, add injected C02 to help the plant outcompete the algae . . .

Good luck!


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

I would remove all your rock, glass and such, clean the algae off, get a new pleco, continue using your UV sterilizer, feed your fish 1 small feeding a day or skip a day and use your lights for a much shorter period of time until your algae is under control.

Goodluck!


----------



## 3569Ryan (Jul 8, 2008)

Light bulbs over a year or so old will lose their spectrum. Out of balance lighting will feed algea.


----------

